# Recommendation for Vet and Groomer in the greater Miami area



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## IDuran (Dec 12, 2020)

Dunmar said:


> Bump


What does this mean ??


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

IDuran said:


> What does this mean ??


It means I was bumping it up to the top of the "new" function so it is more likely to be seen


----------



## IDuran (Dec 12, 2020)

Dunmar said:


> It means I was bumping it up to the top of the "Whats new" function so it is more likely to be seen


Wonderful ! Thank you so much !!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm not sure how many active members we have from Miami.

I would ask for recommendations from neighbors and friends. If you have a local/area GR Club that would be a good place for recommendations.

I belong to a local neighborhood group on Nextdoor. People ask for all kinds of recommendations such as trades people, Vet, grooming, and boarding facilities.

Businesses list their Business on the neighborhood Group I belong to. Most people are pretty straight forward as to who they have used and the experience they've had with them-i.e., good/bad.

Each area is different, I live in a small Tourist area, word of mouth reviews/recommendations can really make or break a business here. 

If you're interested, Google "Nextdoor", enter in your address and your area Neighborhood Group will come up.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

IDuran said:


> I've had such bad luck with groomers and vets lately, I'd thought it may be best to reach out on this forum. We live in Miami and are looking for a caring vet and a professional groomer.
> 
> Any recommendations ?
> 
> Thank you


I cannot help you much with the vet, but I would try seeing if there is a self wash place you can use? I live about an hour north of Miami and never found a groomer that groomed my dog the way I wanted. Now I just groom him at home.


----------

